# Is there a minimum arrow length or weight in Utah?



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

A little help before I cut my sons arrows please. Is there a minimum weight or length?


----------



## RedNeck (Jan 6, 2010)

Scott i think the only reg. is 40lbs but not positive


----------



## team-A&S (Feb 1, 2010)

min 40lbs and 300 gr arrow


----------



## RedNeck (Jan 6, 2010)

Scott i lied` to you the arrow must beat least 20 inches long from the tip of the arrow head to the tip of the nock and must weigh at least 300 grains Page 39 of the big game proc.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanx boys, I knew someone would know.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

We met on this a couple of years back, and many on the committee favored doing away with length/weight minimums as well as draw weight minimums, but decided to leave them as is. Same goes for the minimum cutting diameter of broadheads. I think having the minimums as a GUIDE ONLY makes more sense. How many conservation officers actually know what the minimums are, and how many of them are carrying around a scale than can weight an arrow properly or verify the draw weight of a given bow? In reality, do we really need a minimum draw weight? I know there are bows out there that shoot faster and with more energy at 30# today than the bow I killed my biggest buck to date (182" in 1985) that was set at 45#. As for arrow weight, I am convinced a 299 gr arrow can be just as lethal as a 301 gr arrow....just saying.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> We met on this a couple of years back, and many on the committee favored doing away with length/weight minimums as well as draw weight minimums, but decided to leave them as is. Same goes for the minimum cutting diameter of broadheads. I think having the minimums as a GUIDE ONLY makes more sense. How many conservation officers actually know what the minimums are, and how many of them are carrying around a scale than can weight an arrow properly or verify the draw weight of a given bow? In reality, do we really need a minimum draw weight? I know there are bows out there that shoot faster and with more energy at 30# today than the bow I killed my biggest buck to date (182" in 1985) that was set at 45#. As for arrow weight, I am convinced a 299 gr arrow can be just as lethal as a 301 gr arrow....just saying.


Well Pro, with all that said, I have already built them and they are 22" long (go figure) and 307 grains. I do appreciate your input because I see it the same way.


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

Make sure you don't plan to go to south dakota with a shorter utah setup. I had to make a special set for the wife because min. length is 26" there. That is a pain.


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

22"? WTH? are you a midget or something. I thought Epek was the only height impaired guy on hear, besides jahan of course.


----------



## duneman101 (Nov 6, 2009)

elk22hunter said:


> A little help before I cut my sons arrows please. Is there a minimum weight or length?


He's cutting them for his SON!


----------

